
Jolly Roger Telephone service and how I came to fight telemarketing - DyslexicAtheist
http://jollyrogertelephone.com/finally-a-realistic-plan-to-stop-unsolicited-telemarketing/
======
DyslexicAtheist
... the audio footage[0] of the conversation between his bot and the
telemarketeer "trapped" is just insane. Hard to stop laughing but I also feel
sorry for the caller :D

Hard to stop laughing:

[0] [https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/jollyrogertelephone-
audio...](https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/jollyrogertelephone-
audio/wav/727179d97a2e1f89b72efa37a00df928.wav)

Edit: typos

------
verri
This is quite similar to the "Lenny" Asterisk script that seems quite popular
on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/](https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/)

It seems that no real intelligence is required to keep telemarketers busy. A
simple loop of generic answers can keep them occupied for >5min conversations.

------
adrianmonk
Amusing, but I don't believe that it can disrupt their business model as
claimed. What percentage of people are going to set up these bots? Unless you
get the entire population involved and it becomes a huge nationwide craze, the
telemarketers are going to have very low odds of actually hitting a bot. So it
will only raise their costs a little.

------
JoeDaDude
Thank you! I will be subscribing shortly. But I'd like to take it a step
further and actually setup a honeypot phone number so calls are automatically
transferred to the bot without manual intervention.

My elderly parents were scammed this way and I want revenge!

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of Jolly Roger's war against the "Windows Support" scam:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13594840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13594840)

